# Bidding Pizza Hut



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone ever Bid out a "Take-out only" Pizza Hut before


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nope, but I once bid a Hooters. Does that count?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Not really, trying to narrow some things down, I cant loose my azz. This Company Building it are "out-of-towners" from SC. Danaher Construction ever get ripped by these guys?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont do work for out of towners. Never have, never will. Hope that no one does, and drive them bastards out of town. Stimulate your own economy, not theirs.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Just finished a Little Ceazars--but that might not help..Whats the question?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Just finished a Little Ceazars--but that might not help..Whats the question?


I thought Little Ceazars went under.
They disappeared years ago in The Massachusetts area.
I miss their crazy bread


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

No, they are around..I spelled Ceasars wrong.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea, they just opened a few up here too, after about 10yrs of not being around.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I wanted to compair Bids, thats all. Now how about a slice of pizza


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh the age old question, is it pizza, or pie?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Pizza sounds good Just don't get if from my neck of the woods  It's all nasty.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here it's Apizza which means burn the crust! :thumbup:
It's funny what that coal fired oven does...
Kinda like a blackened catfish in the south...

I pity those in areas where pizza sucks.
When you've had some of the best there is all you can do is have pity for those less fortunate...










Pizza Hut, Dominoes, and Little Caesars just don't do all that well around here...:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Red, That looks pretty bad.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

looks like they dipped the crust down in the grease intercepter and baked it? NASTY!!!!!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Here it's Apizza which means burn the crust! :thumbup:
> It's funny what that coal fired oven does...
> Kinda like a blackened catfish in the south...
> 
> ...


 I'd eat it if I was hungry


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i think i would eat the box first!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ahhh i'm telling you it is the best there is anywhere! :thumbup:
Mozzarella, Parmigiano-Reggiano, & Pecorino Romano cheese sprinkled on...
The flavor is intense!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Haven-style_pizza
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Pepe_Pizzeria_Napoletana

If you go to one of the chains they are ghost towns...
But then again it's like eating a box...:laughing:

I can buy better pizza pizza in the frozen foods aisle at the supermarket than the crap the chains serve! Don't they just take it out of a box and warm it up?

When you go down to Wooster St. in New Haven to get a pizza you will find yourself standing outside for hours just to get in and order...:laughing:

I truly feel for those who don't know any better! :whistling2:
I remember when I was stationed in Idaho a "pizza" joint opened up in town.
They served a pizza that had Cheddar on it... WTF!


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Pictures dont always do justice . Chicago pizza is the finest in the world ..an irrevocable, undisputable fact that cant be changed ( give or take). I havent had any in over 20 years.The cheese alone is calling me. Id be willing to try New Haven--sounds mighty fine.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*aaaaahhhh plum*

if you are seriously asking us, well i have to tell you. DON'T BID. it's your bid. bid to make money. breid


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

$39,000 

If I use pex, un-licensed hacks, duct tape, or anything else we debate here: 

$1895 will take you all the way:whistling2:


----------



## Pdesign (Mar 5, 2009)

leak1 said:


> looks like they dipped the crust down in the grease intercepter and baked it? NASTY!!!!!



Lol..love it.


----------



## drippy (Jan 21, 2009)

u have a hard time trying to sue out of state contractors. than good luck finding them
U can sue pizza hut but they have more money for lawyers than u do.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

drippy said:


> u have a hard time trying to sue out of state contractors. than good luck finding them
> U can sue pizza hut but they have more money for lawyers than u do.




I used to be afraid of lawyers, I paid an attorney a one hour consultation fee to sit down with me and explain the laws of my state so I knew what I could do to protect myself. After that I knew what areas I was willing to take a risk. He also helped me with some of the verbiage in my contracts. It was a well spent 150.00.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> I thought Little Ceazars went under.
> They disappeared years ago in The Massachusetts area.
> I miss their crazy bread


 No they didnt . the one in worcester moved and now they have the 5$ take out pizza


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

muck said:


> No they didnt . the one in worcester moved and now they have the 5$ take out pizza


 
Wow and I thought they were gone. Never been to Worcester much.
I know the ones in Lawrence, Methuen & Lowell closed back in 89. Also nere saw a commercial from them ever again must have down sized.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

they went to a fast food type of service. you can walk in and they have pizzas premade. not to bad


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I dont do work for out of towners. Never have, never will. Hope that no one does, and drive them bastards out of town. Stimulate your own economy, not theirs.


I bid a job, the largest one I have done to date, for a Co, out of Oklahoma, Neosho Construction.

The job was for Union Pacific Railroad, the best and most profatable job to date. File your lien notices and you will be ok.


----------



## hepco (Jul 29, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> I used to be afraid of lawyers, I paid an attorney a one hour consultation fee to sit down with me and explain the laws of my state so I knew what I could do to protect myself. After that I knew what areas I was willing to take a risk. He also helped me with some of the verbiage in my contracts. It was a well spent 150.00.


 
I did a job one time that really thru me a curve in the way the company done business. Now maybe this is the way its done in other places but a company come to me for a price to install a duplex grinder system. After we decided on the price and all was agreed they wanted us to fill out paperwork about our life history ( least it seemed like it) and check out our credit and such. Now I can feel that is understandable if they were to have given me money upfront but the deal was I supply the system, install it, and when the job was done a check was waiting on me. We kindly told them if anyones credit was checked then it would be theirs because we were the only ones to have anything to lose. Job went fine, paid good and Id work for them again. It was just different than I was used too.


----------



## jrplumbing74 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just completed 3 upfits of a "Pizza Inn" franchise here.... no take out though


----------



## larry568 (Feb 19, 2009)

*We have done several pizza huts they call them wing streets around here tho what would you like to no other than they are a pain in the but to work on . *


----------

